# 01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179)



## rs_cossie (Jan 9, 2012)

hi, is used vagcom to scan 2004 golf 2.0 tdi because airbag light was illuminated , the following is the scan 

Sunday,08,January,2012,16:51:06:08017
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D

VIN: Mileage: 209340km/130077miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 ET HW: 028 101 184 3
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 5803 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D9416557
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00260 941 61291
VCID: 79F21DAF30C272C

2 Faults Found:
18051 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1008 /min
Torque: 48.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 13.68 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Load: 49.4 %
(no units): 1.0

Readiness: 0 0 0 1 1 

16618 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition) 
P0234 - 000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2772 /min
Torque: 198.0 Nm
Speed: 120.0 km/h

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 T HW: 1K0 937 049 T*
Component: Bordnetz-SG 1.0 H30 0704 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000627536
Coding: E5890F0600041800001400001400000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4084B04B1398E34

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 K Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 002 0505 
Coding: 00217125
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 A HW: 1K0 909 605 A
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8 022 0500 
Revision: 04022000 Serial number: 0033FD0A3SD2 
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 01268 785 00200
VCID: 2A50F2E385E4094

1 Fault Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 T
Component: 0W KSG 0560 
Coding: 81E802087F2D8505485FC61000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 4182B54F1892EAC

Part No: 1K0 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H01 1201

Part No: 1K0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 003 0003

Part No: 1K0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0101

1 Fault Found:
00322 - Interior Monitoring Deactivation Switch (E267) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

can anyone help me with diagnosing the airbag fault, what does "Open or Short to Plus" indicate and how do i test the crash sensor or wiring ?

many thanks for any help 

regards
mike


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

This looks like a 2004 (1K) Mk5 Golf which is something we didn't have in the US until much later. The VW8 Airbag system uses crash sensors in the front of the vehicle and one in each front door. In this case G179 is the door sensor and the wiring to/from it should be checked closely, specifically where the door opens and closes in the A pillar harness.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01221

When you have a "Short" in any Airbag system you need to be very careful when clearing codes. If the sensor wiring is actually shorted simply clearing the code may provoke a bag deployment. If you are going to diagnose this yourself, make sure the code has flagged to intermittent (after the repair) before clearing it.

That warning is much more serious with an actual igniter (since they explode) but working on Airbag systems in general is dangerous.


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

i have airbag faults as well but have not had my car on a scan yet. i have 0 airbag in my steering wheel which is obviously an issue but my concern is the crash sensors in the front end.. there are numerous loose/hanging black harness end pieces in the very front of the bay. i have no idea what they are and have not been so worried about them recently due to my engine rebuild dragging out but now that im coming to a close with my motor setup i want to resolve the rest of my issues. can anyone post a picture of what the crash sensors look like in the front end?


----------

